# Acces au disque dur d'un autre mac



## Mac Chris (11 Novembre 2009)

je dispose de 2 mac dans ma maison, relié en wifi à Free.
Comment faire pour acceder au disque dur d'un mac à l'autre? est ce le principe 'bonjour'?
merci de vos conseils.


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Novembre 2009)

il te faut activer le partage de fichier sur tes deux mac ... ainsi que que le partage d'internet


----------



## jcfaggia (11 Novembre 2009)

Mac Chris a dit:


> je dispose de 2 mac dans ma maison, relié en wifi à Free.
> Comment faire pour acceder au disque dur d'un mac à l'autre? est ce le principe 'bonjour'?
> merci de vos conseils.


Bonjour,

Toute la procedure est expliquée dans ce post. Il ne faut pas se gourer avec les noms et les MDP, c'est le + important.
 j'ai acces à tout, DDE, time machine, bureau, partage d'écran, il suffit de suivre les explications  fournies. c'est avec une freebox.
Bonne chance ! :

Imac et MacBook : Préférences système / Partage, tu vérifies que tu leur mets bien un joli nom distinct a chacun (genre... euh... au pif Imac et MacBook   )

Tu actives bien le partage Macintosh sur les 2 machines.

Passes faire un petit tour dans le pare feu, si jamais tu l'as activé pour vérifier que il laisse passer le partage Mac.

Ensuite, sur l'un des 2 dans le finder tu fais pomme + K (ou Aller / Se connecter à un serveur), tu entres : afp://nomdel'autremachine ou afp://ipdel'autremachine .

A ce moment là, et si tout va bien, la fenêtre d'authentification et du point de montage devrait apparaître. (Si ça n'est pas le cas, c'est que soit tu t'es gouré de nom ou d'ip, ou qu'une des 2 machines n'est pas sur le réseau).

Tu choisis donc le point de montage (Racine du DD si tu veux acceder a tout), et tu choisis l'authentification avec un compte qui existe bien *sûr l'autre machine*.


Et là ça devrait marcher


----------

